# May 8th 3D for CP shoot.



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Matt - Is that link you posted correct???


----------



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

will be driven up all the way from Arkansaw for this event, my girlfriend/sister will be comeing along as well, she just got her first bow :thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

DRT said:


> will be driven up all the way from Arkansaw for this event, my girlfriend/sister will be comeing along as well, she just got her first bow :thumbs_up


Way cool, DRT. I look forward to hanging with you guys.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

supernova said:


> Matt - Is that link you posted correct???


it is now :embara:


I always seem to type that extra "s".


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> it is now :embara:
> 
> 
> I always seem to type that extra "s".


That's more like it.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm going to try to talk to my boss to see if I can get off from work that weekend but till then I know I'm workin.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Okay, guys. We keep this sucker up for the Goofman.


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

Wish I could make it.Sounds like fun for a good cause.


----------



## bang250 (Jan 10, 2005)

bump for a good cause


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wish I could make it 

Best of luck to you for this great cause.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

As always, you know I will be there. I get to drive the cart first this time though.... :chortle:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

gonna try to get a Saturday off to visit brother Goofy :thumbs_up


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*i plan*

on being there for a great cause and to meet some more people from archery talk.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

:darkbeer:


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Bump for a good cause


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> Bump for a good cause


Thanks Bill:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Another one for you, Matt.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I'll most likely be there...Totin' a Freakcurve...Here's a bump for 'Ya, Goofy!............Harperman


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Missed the one last year due to work. Hope to make this one,


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

We will be there.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Be sure to bring your kids! This is a great shoot for them and there are plenty of prizes to be won!


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Movin on up for everyone to see and make plans.

Be there or be square.


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Way to go matt !!!*

Bump for a great shoot and a great cause ! I had the privelage of meeting an absolute SWEETIE at this shoot her name was Olivia and she stole my heart !
I will not miss this shoot !
Chris


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

maineyotekiller said:


> Be sure to bring your kids! This is a great shoot for them and there are plenty of prizes to be won!


Just make sure that if they are going on the range with you that they go to the bathroom before you head out. It would be a long walk back to the clubhouse from that back corner if they had to "go." :wink:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

waywardson said:


> Just make sure that if they are going on the range with you that they go to the bathroom before you head out. It would be a long walk back to the clubhouse from that back corner if they had to "go." :wink:


There is always waterin the trees :wink: 
J/K I'm hopin that a fellow co-worker can take my place that day so I can go.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

My daughter is rough and tumble at times, but when it comes to going to the bathroom, she is all frilly girl! :wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

waywardson said:


> My daughter is rough and tumble at times, but when it comes to going to the bathroom, she is all frilly girl! :wink:


Nothing wrong with that, that's what little girls are supposed to be...........
:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

waywardson said:


> Just make sure that if they are going on the range with you that they go to the bathroom before you head out. It would be a long walk back to the clubhouse from that back corner if they had to "go." :wink:


Or just get my phone number before you head out and I can come pick up the little ones on the golf cart.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Murphy's plan to be there x5. May have to leave early d/t another obligation. Hope the wind is not an obstacle this year


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Or just get my phone number before you head out and I can come pick up the little ones on the golf cart.


Will you come to get me too???????????


: : :


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> Will you come to get me too???????????
> 
> 
> : : :


Nope you can use a tree :chortle:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I forget, what are the fees to shoot (and is there a fee for the children?)

Thanks


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

smurphysgirl said:


> I forget, what are the fees to shoot (and is there a fee for the children?)
> 
> Thanks


$20.00 per shooter, kids 12 and under free


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> $20.00 per shooter, kids 12 and under free


Yeah??? I think I need to sweet talk Muffy on that one.:wink::wink:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

hmm, no reply??? or did muffy already lay down the smack on you???


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Dude, she didn't hit you that hard, did she?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> Dude, she didn't hit you that hard, did she?



Sorry Ted, she's been busy handing me butt whoopings on the 3D course:angry:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know that door prize donations have been arriving daily and we already have one of the two bows we're giving away in our possesion. 


This is going to be our best year yet I sure hope to see many new faces out there flinging arrows.:thumbs_up


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

tedlebo said:


> Dude, she didn't hit you that hard, did she?


The only butt whippins being handed out are on the course! And I win 9 out of 10 of those! So whoever would like to come and see Goofy get whipped for a good cause come on down!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

goofyswife2788 said:


> The only butt whippins being handed out are on the course! And I win 9 out of 10 of those! So whoever would like to come and see Goofy get whipped for a good cause come on down!



Ok I know you didn't say 9 out 10 times...Looks like I'm just gonna have to show you back to your rightful place.:shade:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

goofy2788 said:


> ok i know you didn't say 9 out 10 times...looks like i'm just gonna have to show you back to your rightful place.:shade:




dont just sing it................bring it


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Ok I know you didn't say 9 out 10 times...Looks like *I'm just gonna have to show you back to your rightful place.:shade*:


tough talk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,for mickey mouse's pet.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> tough talk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,for mickey mouse's pet.


No, No Ted...that's Pluto, you know the planet your mind is from


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> No, No Ted...that's Pluto, *you know the planet your mind is from*




I wish. At least Pluto is from this solar system.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Putting it on the calendar:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

The more the merrier. And the more funds Goofy can raise.


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

I couldn't make it last year due to other obligations, but plan on making it this year


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Back to the top!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Don't miss this shoot!


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Got to go to this one, Great cause, and great people.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

ttt for a great cause.


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

Back To The Top ...:darkbeer:


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

See you there Willie P! I might just shoot the ol' Connie from the fer stake! Need to start makin' some extra arrows!:wink:


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Just a few more weeks!


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

maineyotekiller said:


> Just a few more weeks!


Very few.


----------



## hunt4food#2 (Nov 18, 2006)

Get up top


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

2 weeks from today.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

What's this doin' down here?

Paul! You coming or what?


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

My wife and I are going to try to make it. Maybe she will have her new bow by then.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't forget the non-shooting family, especially spouses and daughters.
Shoot like a girl will be there with all their stuff to get them started.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> $20.00 per shooter, kids 12 and under free


Thanks Matt. Are you still accepting door prize donations?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

smurphysgirl said:


> Thanks Matt. Are you still accepting door prize donations?


Absolutely Andrea....just send me a PM and tell me what you were thinking.


----------



## OHdeerhunter13 (May 12, 2009)

*had a good time last year*

but didnt get to stick around long after i was done shooting. but ill be back this year and ill be sticking around this year


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

OHdeerhunter13 said:


> but didnt get to stick around long after i was done shooting. but ill be back this year and ill be sticking around this year



Cool...it's nice to hang out and meet everyone that comes out to support this shoot. Remember everyone we have a special guest this year in Karen Butler and her Shoot Like a Girl test flights....bring your favorite lady or Ladies :shade: so that they can try out all the newest and top of the line bows out there.

I can tell you we've been getting donations almost daily of some awesome door prizes as well as the brand new bowtech air raid we'll be raffling off....


Oh and as those of you who've been to my shoot before don't forget the 50/50 split the pot skill shot....I have something fun in mind for that one...and no one should lose arrows this year:embara:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't forget, I have 4 hunt videos and a stabilizer I am bringing from a couple folks I met in this area. That should help a little bit.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

TTT for a great cause and a good friend :thumbs_up


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

Get back up there!!!


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

The crossfire archery crew will be there, we also have a Octane 2pcs magnetic quiver for a door prize donation


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Wish we could make it. Would love to meet everyone.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

ANGEL said:


> Wish we could make it. Would love to meet everyone.


We wish so too, darlin


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

I will be there make sure one of the bow is for us south paws.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Head count so far is 5 adults and 1 child!


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

maineyotekiller said:


> What's this doin' down here?
> 
> Paul! You coming or what?


I don't know if you meant me, but I'm sure as hell gonna try. They have been making us wok a ton of weekends.:thumbs_do Anyway, heres a bump for a great cause, and an awesome shoot!!!


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Paul S. said:


> I don't know if you meant me, but I'm sure as hell gonna try. They have been making us wok a ton of weekends.:thumbs_do Anyway, heres a bump for a great cause, and an awesome shoot!!!


Tell them you need to be at the shoot more than you need to be there.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks like the weather for Saturday is going to be awesome...sunny, highs in the low 70's. 

We have plenty of fun planned for everyone so come on out and join us.


for those who live in indiana the shoot is a 2hr drive from Indianapolis and only 5 miles off I-70. Any of you archers in the Columbus area it's only about an hour for you....so no excuses come over and shoot with us.:teeth:



If anyone needs or wants more info please feel free to contact me or follow the link in my signature to our website.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Looks like the weather for Saturday is going to be awesome...sunny, highs in the low 70's.
> 
> We have plenty of fun planned for everyone so come on out and join us.
> 
> ...


I hope you realize it is about a 9 hr. drive from here, so you better SMILE when you see me.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

tedlebo said:


> I hope you realize it is about a 9 hr. drive from here, so you better SMILE when you see me.





Will be smiling big!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> I hope you realize it is about a 9 hr. drive from here, so you better SMILE when you see me.



I'll smile as long as the site of your ugly mug doesn't make me ukey:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

tedlebo said:


> I hope you realize it is about a 9 hr. drive from here, so you better SMILE when you see me.


I'll smile big as long as the sight of your ugly mug doesn't make me ukey:


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> I'll smile big as long as the sight of your ugly mug doesn't make me ukey:


Just look in the mirror, dude.
After that I will look like freaking Adonis.


----------



## millertimewow (Nov 16, 2009)

I think thier is going to be a good turn out on sat. !!!!!!


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

The Barton clan will be there as well


----------



## bradyc2 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Be there*

The Big Deal Outdoors crew will be there! Gonna Bring a Few shirts to donate!


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

bradyc2 said:


> The Big Deal Outdoors crew will be there! Gonna Bring a Few shirts to donate!


Cool. Good on ya


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok guys. My truck was requisitioned today to help haul some of the door prizes to this shoot! We have three tables full of donations so don't be left out! Make plans to get to this shoot tomorrow!

And one other thing....Let's hear it for Goofy!

He works his tale off to make this shoot what it is! :cheers::hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2:


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

*Good news!!!!*

The Archery Shop (Carlisle, Ohio) has donated a 2009 Alpine Ventura! 

That's right, we now have two adult compound bows (Bowtech Air Raid courtesy of Olde English Outfitters) and one youth recurve to raffle off at the shoot tomorrow!! There are also arrows (raw shafts) and a total of *25 days* of free indoor range time up for grabs at "The Archery Shop"!

C'mon guys! Come support this shoot! It's for a great cause and the local dealers and archery vendors are really stepping-up to help support us shooters!


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Thats awesome!! See you in the morning!!!


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

today !!!


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*just got home from the shoot*

and man i think goofy just knows how to pick the windyest day of the year!!! lol but it looked like a great turnout for a good cause. looking forward to next year already.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Do you realize how much more difficult it is to shoot a 280 fps bow from the open stake than it is to shoot a 330 fps bow from the hunter stake? 

Not to mention 35 mph wind gusts! ukey:

I have new found respect for the MBO shooters out there! :hail: But, I "man'd-up" and stepped back. Even hit a ten on a 47 yd. turkey (one of my prouder moments).


Great shoot Goofy! We had a blast, espicially when our seven year old stuck the Vital deer target at a mere 57 yds!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, Goofy! How did you manage to conjure up those winds but keep the rain away? I wonder how much Brandon promised your daughter to pull his name for the Bowtech :wink:. Maybe the Air Raid will treat him better than his Allegiance did. My friend and I had a great time shooting with Brandon, Mike and Dan. Thanks again for putting on a great shoot!


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Wow, that wind was something yesterday! One of theses years, We are going to have nice weather for this shoot...maybe move it to June...  But despite the wind(and having to see Teds mug in person), we had a blast! Cant wait to do it again next year!!


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

I want to thank Goofy for a great experience at my first ever 3D shoot. My wife and I had a blast and will have this event on our calendar for next year. Even with the wind it was the most fun I have had in a long time and plan to shoot up there again. My wife did take advantage of the test flight offered by Shoot Like A Girl and we are now looking for a Hoyt Vicxen. Once again a great cause, great event and a lot of fun.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Paul S. said:


> Wow, that wind was something yesterday! One of theses years, We are going to have nice weather for this shoot...maybe move it to June...  But despite the wind(and having to see Teds mug in person), we had a blast! Cant wait to do it again next year!!



Dude, are you sure that wasn't your reflection you saw??? Next to you, I am downright pretty......... 
It was great getting together, Paul.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

And I think we should give Karen a big thanks for bringing "Shoot like a girl" org all that way and fighting some tough temps.
Big thanks to some good folks.


----------



## Blackroesses (Aug 17, 2008)

*how do i find out who won the shoot??*

can anyone tell me how to find out the scores for the cp shoot?plz and thnx


----------

